# GSG Offers M&R Tri-Loc� Screen Registration System



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*GSG Offers M&R Tri-Loc® Screen Registration System*

M&R’s patented Tri-Loc® Rapid Screen Registration System, available from GSG, provides precise, repeatable and fast screen-to-screen registration, reducing setup time by up to 95 percent. 

The Tri-Loc® System is easy to learn and simple to use, allowing almost any employee to be quickly trained to register screens. Screens are exposed in register using the Master Registration Frame, then the Tri-Loc® pallet is mounted on the press. 

As it is moved to each print head, it pulls the screen frames into contact with the pallet at three precision-milled registration points, ensuring that the registration on the screen printing press precisely matches the registration on the screen exposure unit. 

Time-consuming multiple microregistration adjustments and test prints are rendered unnecessary. Screens generated by M&R’s computer-to-screen systems are automatically preregistered for Tri-Loc®.

Tri-Locs® are compatible with all M&R screen printing presses and are key components in M&R System Integration. They can be used with wood, aluminum static and roller frames. 

They are affordably priced, cost-effective and have no moving critical registration points to wear out. Master Screen Registration frames are available in numerous adjustable and fixed sizes and fit most popular screen frame sizes. Custom sizes are also available. 

For more information, go to Screen Printing Registration Systems | GSG. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

